# NAD, HNAD, WTF?



## Nihilum (Jul 21, 2014)

Is there a list of some of the terms and abbreviations that seem to crop up a lot around here? I was looking for a FAQ or dictionary in the newbies section but I couldn't see anything; maybe there could be a sticky?


----------



## Necris (Jul 21, 2014)

N_D: New (item) Day
HN_D!: Happy New (Item) Day!
MI_: Made In (Country of Origin)
NO_D: New Old (Item) Day
GAS: Gear Acquisition Syndrome
ERG: Extended Range Guitar
ERB: Extended Range Bass


Those are probably what you'll see most often.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 21, 2014)

Some clarification:



Necris said:


> N_D: New (item) Day
> HN_D!: Happy New (Item) Day!



Common (item) fillers are G (guitar), A (amp), B (bass) and FLK (fuzzy little kitten).



Necris said:


> MI_: Made In (Country of Origin)



Common country of origin codes are A (America), C (China), M (Mexico), I (Indonesia), and TFD (The Fathomless Depths).


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 21, 2014)

^also for country of origin, J (for Japan) pops up a lot too.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2014)

^ As well as MIK for Korea (which is ironic that Tim would forget ).


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2014)

DJENT -

Not an acronym, but you will see it from time to time


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 4, 2014)

Should be stickied for future noob reference


----------

